# Icsi - Poor fertilisation



## nicola34 (May 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I was wondering if you could help us. We have just completed a 2nd ICSI cycle which failed.  We have MF, SC has ranged between 2 - 7 million, 3% only motile.

Cycle no: 1 used antagonist regime, 12 eggs collected, 9 injected and 4 fertilised. 1 x grade 1 and 1 x grade 2 - 2 cell, the other 2 were poor quality and destroyed. Ended in a bio-chemical pregnancy.

Cycle no: 2 used a long protocol as previously hypestimulated. Had buserelin & Puregon. 16 eggs collected, 12 injected and only 6 fertilised, 2 x grade 2 were transfered on day 3 (7 & 9 cells) and other 4 were grade 3 & 4 and destroyed. 

Our concerns are now that we don't understand the poor fertilisation rates on both cycles as we understood ICSI had higher fertilisation rates than this. The clinic seemed unable to offer any explanations or suggestions for future cycles. We dont know what to do next  I have seen your clinic offer a 90-95% fertilisation with ICSI yet our clinic says that 50% is normal. Do you think our rates are below what we should expect? 

We were advised that long protocol would mprove egg quality thus compensating for poor sperm quality. After having a cycle with long protocol, we see no improvements as each cycle we finally ended with only 2 embryo's. We don't know which regime would be better for out 3rd try. 

The other thing we are unsure of is whether the sperm has ever been tested for antisperm antibodies. We have only had 2 NHS SA and count done prior to EC. If my DH has ASA could this affect fertilisation and why would this not be tested for prior to our 2 cycles?

Sorry for long mesage, I hope you can help us.

Thank you 

Love Nicki
xxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

nicola34 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I was wondering if you could help us. We have just completed a 2nd ICSI cycle which failed.  We have MF, SC has ranged between 2 - 7 million, 3% only motile.
> 
> ...


----------

